# Villa Lobos



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

I didn't know where put this thread. In any case, I'm feeling alone, there aren't Villa-Lobos fans over there?
https://www.talkclassical.com/groups/official-tc-villa-lobos-fan-group.html


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Plenty of discussion in the past, e.g.:

Heitor Villa-Lobos
Heitor Villa-Lobos, please recommend me a few good albums
How good is Heitor Villa-Lobos really?
Heitor Villa-Lobos: The Symphonies


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

What's a fan group for?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Livly_Station said:


> What's a fan group for?


Good question, to be united in you love for Villa Lobos.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

Rogerx said:


> Good question, to be united in you love for Villa Lobos.


Well, I guess... haha

But isn't that something we can do in a regular thread?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Instead of discussing Villa-Lobos, I prefer to embrace the ol' geetar and take another crack at the Etude No. 1. When I get that one down there 'll only be eleven more to go. Whew!


----------



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

Livly_Station said:


> Well, I guess... haha
> 
> But isn't that something we can do in a regular thread?


I know but a Fan Group is more cool


----------



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

Livly_Station said:


> Well, I guess... haha
> 
> But isn't that something we can do in a regular thread?


And there are also others Fan groups:
https://www.talkclassical.com/groups/schumann-lovers.html


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe those threads should be merged?

Villa-Lobos is my favourite composer of music for my own instrument, the guitar. I've played all his well-known pieces (not all at concert level).

*Five Preludes: Guitar masterpiece, best played as one set. The first one is overplayed and too famous compared to the others, but as a whole it's a brilliant set. I can hear a lot of French influence in these: some Ravel, some impressionist and modernist elements, but mostly expressive lyricism.

*Suite populaire brésilienne: Here he sticks closer to his Brazilian roots, with light dance rhythms, often syncopated. Every movement has its own character, but the second and the last are the best. It's a very atmospheric, unpretentious piece of music.

*Twelve Études: They're hard but essential - the guitar counterpart to Chopin's études. They explore what's possible on the instrument. The point is to make them sound relaxed and natural, as if they're not hard, but that only comes after hours and hours of studying and repeating. Tip: don't make it a speed competition, but a beautiful piece of music.

*Chôros No. 1: Very Brazilian, with the syncopated rhythms and the three upbeat notes with fermates. It's a funny piece, with even some ragtime influence.

His other music is worth exploring too. I wouldn't rate him as high as Stravinsky or Ravel, but only just below those. The _Bachianas Brasileiras_ are a major achievement. No. 5 with voice and cellos is the one that immediately appeals. The symphonic ones are very good too, e.g. No. 8. Also worth discovering are his _Chôros_ for different instruments. They go from small ensembles (No. 2) to major orchestra with choir (No. 10)

In our course of music history his name wasn't even mentioned. That was very unfair, because I think he's the most important Latin American composer. Fortunately he's regularly performed and his music will probably keep gaining recognition with an international concert audience through the years.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

Doublestring said:


> *Suite populaire brésilienne: Here he sticks closer to his Brazilian roots, with light dance rhythms, often syncopated. Every movement has its own character, but the second and the last are the best. It's a very atmospheric, unpretentious piece of music.


This is my favorite. Every piece comes alive.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

_Rudepoema_ is a masterpiece which shows Villa-Lobos at his creative peak.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

RICK RIEKERT said:


> _Rudepoema_ is a masterpiece which shows Villa-Lobos at his creative peak.


Personally, I always found the _Rudepoema_ a little bit disjointed even if the parts are good. I prefer his other piano works.


----------



## JackRance (Sep 13, 2021)

But it's so stupid the idea of a fan group? Nobody wants to join?


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Livly_Station said:


> Personally, I always found the _Rudepoema_ a little bit disjointed even if the parts are good. I prefer his other piano works.


For me, the piece has the feel of an extended improvisation where one section grows out of the other and the whole is held together by its virtually inexhaustible display of coloristic sonorities and complex, driving rhythms.


----------



## Faramundo (Jul 16, 2016)

I've got this LP and I very much like it.


----------

